# Mi Pod Replacement Pod



## kbgvirus (22/7/18)

Hi Guys, are any of the vendors planning on getting these in? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgvirus (23/7/18)

Bump 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/18)

Our stock is currently detained in customs - should have it by the end of this week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kbgvirus (24/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our stock is currently detained in customs - should have it by the end of this week


@Yiannaki 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgvirus (24/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our stock is currently detained in customs - should have it by the end of this week


Did you guys by any chance order extra laniards? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our stock is currently detained in customs - should have it by the end of this week



Any news?  My poor mi-pod is sitting in a drawer waiting to be used


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/7/18)

Yiannaki said:


> Any news?  My poor mi-pod is sitting in a drawer waiting to be used



Nothing yet, unfortunately, I will let you know as soon as they are in

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nothing yet, unfortunately, I will let you know as soon as they are in



Awesome! Thank you Stroods!


----------



## daniel craig (26/7/18)

@Yiannaki @kbgvirus Vape Pulse has stock of the Mi-Pod replacement pods. @VapePulse

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Yiannaki @kbgvirus Vape Pulse has stock of the Mi-Pod replacement pods. @VapePulse



Have u got a link man? Cant seem to find it on their site?


----------



## daniel craig (26/7/18)

Yiannaki said:


> Have u got a link man? Cant seem to find it on their site?


It is in stock but it's not listed on the site as yet. Send a PM to @VapePulse and he will invoice it to you. Hope you come right because as far as I know, no other vendor in SA has stock as yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/18)

Hi

Is there any update on your stock?


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

@kbgvirus How are you findinf the MiPod?. Im thinking of getting one


----------



## kbgvirus (15/8/18)

JiveshB said:


> @kbgvirus How are you findinf the MiPod?. Im thinking of getting one


My one broke, started auto firing and acting up, so looking at getting another one

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

kbgvirus said:


> My one broke, started auto firing and acting up, so looking at getting another one
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


cool thanks man


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

JiveshB said:


> @kbgvirus How are you findinf the MiPod?. Im thinking of getting one


It's a pretty good device but finding replacement pods is quite difficult. I would rather go the Aspire Breeze 2 route instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> It's a pretty good device but finding replacement pods is quite difficult. I would rather go the Aspire Breeze 2 route instead.


cool thanks for the recommendation. will have a look at those now


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/18)

So the pods have finally cleared customs and arrived this afternoon, they will be loaded shortly


----------

